# My little collection



## DRAEGER (Apr 7, 2007)

Part of my ever growing family... :smt023


----------



## bigtarus44 (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice collection an auto will be my next tarus.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sure got yourself some nice looking shooting irons there. Good luck with them.

Best Baldy.


----------



## DRAEGER (Apr 7, 2007)

Guess I better ad this pic to the collection. My latest purchase or actually it was a gift from my wife. Love a woman that loves guns :smt023

PT 908 9mm










Another Gunshow coming 1st week of June here in Iowa, wonder what I will find there?


----------

